# New Years Storm in PEI



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

We are getting hammer today. Weather station says 40cm(16") on the ground. Winds @ 80-100 km/h(60mph).With higher accumulations East of Charlottetown. Calling for another 10-15cm(4-6") tonight, a possiblity of another 5cm tomorrrow for Eastern Kings County. Guess were I am??:bluebounc


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Is that an old Willies? I love it what ever it is!


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah it's an all original,(minus the box, which I'm rebuilding) 1956 Willys. Original 6 volt, Warn O/D, vac wipers, 50 year old Western 6volt electric/hyro plow. I'm going to put an original Gar wood Dumpo matic body on it this spring.It will look like this again come spring. I also have a 1956 Willys wagon, and a 1953 pick up


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I see different times around Fredericton an old Willy's like yours and it has the old Fisher headgear on it but I have never seen a blade on it though.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a real cool truck!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, first of all thats alot of snow compared to what we normally get here in Kansas. That is a very unique vehicle too.


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

Provincial and municipal plows have just been called out, as the visibility has finally improved. Winds down to 70km/h. between 40-60cm( 16-24") of snow fell,I'm Unfortunately in the 60cm area. Plow dispatcher told me it will be hours before my road is touched. There is 3.5' on the flat, 6'drifts over 100' long


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Any problems plowing with the rear end being so lite?


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

i've seen those pics somewhere b4  (NSJC) 

looks good. you guys really got hammered. we got about 15" in the lower annapolis valley


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

grandview;698410 said:


> Any problems plowing with the rear end being so lite?


It's suprisingly not to bad. I think the key is that is a 105 hp straight 6 with 4.88 gear ratios. Put it in low, set the throttle to about 1000rpm, and it pushes like a cat loader. 
No speed, All GRUNT!!wesportwesport

When I get the dump body on it it should be even better:bluebounc

A buddy of mine has the local road contract. He broke it out today with a 966 CAT with a 15' V blade. It has not let up yet. They (police) are asking poeple to stay off the roads until they can get 2 lanes open on each road


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow ,your putting the old iron threw her paces I'd say.Hey willy,Did you buy a duel axle trailer off a guy in Crapaud one time?Just wondered,I sold one to a guy with trucks like yours and there are not many of those around now a days and he was from the east end .


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

Ya thats right Randy, It's me. The trailer is in Charlottetown now. A buddy of mine had it more than I did, so he finally got tired of driving out here to get it or return it... so he bought it. I still use it when ever I need to. Great set up ehhh?? He uses it to haul around a Kubota B21. How much snow did you guys get?? Listen who runs a puller out your way(around Brookvale) called Old yeller? Some one said he had an old Scout II. I'm looking for a Dana 44 front end from one.


----------

